# Help in ICD codes



## rm426 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a few ICD codes being requested by Dermology? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


steroid atrophy

lichen sclerosis et atrophicus


----------



## LadyT (Feb 21, 2011)

When I 'm coding for my dermatologist I use 701.8 for steroid atrophy & 701.0 for lichen sclerosis. Hope this helps


----------

